# 1979 KTM 420 MC80... First ride in a long time.... It RUNS!



## weimedog (Aug 25, 2014)

Our farm was "host" to a small AHMRA race this weekend. Saturday x-country, Sunday Moto.
Watching those guys and listening to their stories was the kick in the tail I needed to get moving again. At least try too. Series of life events made riding a risk not worth taking. BUT I'm not the only one experiencing life! And these guys ALL have dealt with it and made me realize there is life after fast! And there is fun to be had at what ever level you can participate. So rather than leaving the life passion behind, I hope to re-engage..... Here is the first trail ride..... (They brought one of our riding spots back to life....and when they were done...I went for a trail ride)
(And we are hosting the North East Husqvarna Gathering yet again on the farm. It's been organized by Joe Chod & Norman Foley. I'm hoping to have that KTM in a better place. Also ANY Two Shock, No Disk Brake motorcycle from the 1970's & 80's is welcome, but rather see the newer motorcycles be of Husqvarna Origins.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpvTle-HbnY&list=UUD9l4lTAtiosSJnuxcXxdcg


----------



## blueknobbuck (Oct 21, 2014)

I grew up riding trail bikes, had some great times, finally got back into it a couple years ago, I could kick myself for waiting so long, now my body takes a beating when we go off road. Here's a pic of my husky.


----------

